

Help-I need a CAD and company to make 1000 vinyl pieces - johnnyrocket

Hello,<p>I have a "toy soldier" size figurine made out of stone and I want to make it in vinyl and market it.
I need to make small changes to the stone "prototype". I was told I need to have a CAD made, then send that to a Co to make the pieces.
Any suggestions how I find a trustworthy CAD designer and manufacturing co? What is the best, most cost efficient and intelligent way to do this?
Thanks
======
brk
What kinds of volume of sales do you plan to do?

Based on what you described, getting a CAD designer to make you an injection
molding form, and getting the actual forms made is about a $10K-$15K
investment (caveat: it's been about 7 years since I last did much with
injection molded designs and tooling for another project).

If you are not planning to do huge volumes, this probably won't pay off the
way you think it will.

If you're going to do low volumes (hundreds of units) you could make changes
to your prototype yourself and make a couple of castings of it and just do
poured casting models.

The problem is in the ~1,000-8,000 pice area. It's too many to do by hand, but
most likely to low to make money on unless you can charge a pretty significant
premium for your figurine.

